# need adive on trying to breed 3 super red bellys



## SHIFTLinG909 (Jun 20, 2004)

I got 4 red bellys 2-3" about two three months ago and soon after that they ate the fourth one. Now they are about 5-6" and i cant tell their sex. I am moving them to a larger tank now and i want to breed them. Are they even old enough? Need advice on trying to breed these guys and what do i do with the fry i dont want?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

They are pygocentrus nattereri please refer to the following thread : *P. Nattereri Breeding related articles*


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

3s gonna be hard, kuz u cant tell the sex, u might have all one gender, they might not like their mates either, if ur movin em to a new tank u should get a bigger shoal


----------



## RandyMcD (Jun 20, 2004)

KeemCambell said:


> 3s gonna be hard, kuz u cant tell the sex, u might have all one gender, they might not like their mates either, if ur movin em to a new tank u should get a bigger shoal


 And last time I checked, only two fish mate.









But seriously, what KeemCampbell said is very true.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

RandyMcD said:


> And last time I checked, only two fish mate.


 yea but they dont have as much fun with only 2


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

RandyMcD said:


> KeemCambell said:
> 
> 
> > 3s gonna be hard, kuz u cant tell the sex, u might have all one gender, they might not like their mates either, if ur movin em to a new tank u should get a bigger shoal
> ...


 Not really true cause I've witnessed a 3some in my shoal


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

wait let me understand this a little more clearly, your trying to breed "super reds" or just red bellys? has anyone bred "super reds" in captivity yet?


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

prdemon said:


> wait let me understand this a little more clearly, your trying to breed "super reds" or just red bellys? has anyone bred "super reds" in captivity yet?


 yes :laugh:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I think your chances of getting your fish to breed are slim to none. You have to have more than just 3 fish in the tank before you find a pair of them that will mate.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

red-elong said:


> I think your chances of getting your fish to breed are slim to none. You have to have more than just 3 fish in the tank before you find a pair of them that will mate.


 If your lucky enough to have a pair they will breed, you only need 2 fish, and super reds are wild red bellies, they are the same fish. It would not hurt to add a few more fish, but not a necessity :nod:


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

who has bred supers in captivity? i havnt heard of anybody doing it. throw me some names


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I used to have 7 reds...sold one...6 left...3 dead and all were female...I know this because I cut them open...have 3 left...2 females and 1 male...How can I tell?...because they are breeding reds......my suggesstion is to have more fish to increase your chances...


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

armac said:


> red-elong said:
> 
> 
> > I think your chances of getting your fish to breed are slim to none. You have to have more than just 3 fish in the tank before you find a pair of them that will mate.
> ...


 ok suppose super reds and regular reds are the same who has bred super reds in a tank?


----------



## SHIFTLinG909 (Jun 20, 2004)

do you they have to be a certain length to breed? and now i have 5 of them. what is the diffrence between tnem shoaling and pairing?


----------

